# Medicare prenatal visits



## astough (Oct 12, 2011)

We have been having an increasing number of pregnant Medicare patients.  Most insurances we bill globally but how do I bill Medicare prenatal visits?? Are they billed per visit like Medicaid or globally??


----------



## hewitt (Oct 12, 2011)

Curious.... Are these patients covered via Medicare because of severe systemic issues, and are younger than 65? Do these clients have Medicaid or other coverage as a secondary insurance? Seems if they have a secondary, you have to bill the secondary per their requirements. If these individuals are 65 and are pregnant, I have no idea!!


----------



## RonMcK3 (Oct 12, 2011)

You also have disabled persons who are younger than 65 and are medicare eligible, as I recall.


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have had a few Medicare OB's and billed out global without issue.


----------



## pspears (Oct 17, 2011)

We have several OB patients that have Medicare because of a disability.  We bill global, just watch your prenatal labs...some of the labs Medicare does not covers, such as Vitamin D and urine cultures.


----------

